# в аэропорте vs в аэропорту



## Sasha Ivanov

Знакомая девушка, которая всегда говорит очень грамотно, и при изменении норм в угоду времени и масс, остается с более классической, литературной нормой, (например: она говорит "поднялсЯ" итд). Так вот, она мне сказала "Я в аэропОрте". Мне это резануло ухо, и я проверил орфоэпические словари. Во всех современных, нормой является только "в аэропортУ", безвариантно. Но, в чуть-чуть ранних словарях, академической нормой являлось лишь "в аэропОрте". "В аэропорту" был помечен как простореч. или разговорно-профессиональное.
Также, она говорит "в этих строкАх", и это тоже, оказалось, отмирающая классическая норма.
Как вы говорите "в аэропорте", или иначе? И что лучше выбрать, если хочется звучать, высокообразованно и с таким легким шиком классицизма?


----------



## Vovan

Я запросто могу произнести так же, как ваша девушка (в аэропо́рте, поднялся́, строка́х). 
Маркированным (конкретнее - несколько книжным) считаю только "поднялся́".


----------



## Budspok

Конечно, "в аэропорту" сегодня более употребимо, нежели "в аэропорте". Однако последнее представляется более логичным. Ведь Вы согласитесь, что сказать "Атомобиль работает на газе" правильнее, чем "на газу"? Хотя "на газу" мы слышим повсеместно.


----------



## Awwal12

"В аэропо́рте" мне кажется странным.


Budspok said:


> Конечно, "в аэропорту" сегодня более употребимо, нежели "в аэропорте". Однако последнее представляется более логичным. Ведь Вы согласитесь, что сказать "Атомобиль работает на газе" правильнее, чем "на газу"? Хотя "на газу" мы слышим повсеместно.


Языковые нормы невыводимы из чистой логики.


----------



## Assiduous student

Budspok said:


> Конечно, "в аэропорту" сегодня более употребимо, нежели "в аэропорте". Однако последнее представляется более логичным. Ведь Вы согласитесь, что сказать "Атомобиль работает на газе" правильнее, чем "на газу"? Хотя "на газу" мы слышим повсеместно.



Budspok, вы не правы, ничего нелогичного в выражении "в аэропорту" -- есть много существительных с так называемым местным падежом, например "в глазу, на полу, в свету" итд. Кто-то наверное объяснит происхождение таких форм и развитие их с древнерусского. Фактически, более логично говорить "в аэропорту" если говорят "в порту". Не знаю почему более образованные люди предпочитают "в аэропорте" - может быть ввелось это слово довольно недавно по сравнению с словом "порт", и в этом состоит разница.


----------



## Budspok

Что ж, Assiduous student, вполне убедительно. Действительно, в порте, в глазе, на поле (в смысле "пол", а не "поле") не говорят.


----------



## Awwal12

Assiduous student said:


> Кто-то наверное объяснит происхождение таких форм и развитие их с древнерусского.


Самое смешное, что они чётко логически тоже необъяснимы.  В восточных диалектах позднего древнерусского при смешении старых u-основных и o-основных склонений (каковое смешение в конечном счёте произошло во всех славянских языках) их формы местного падежа спонтанно сменили роли. Местный падеж старого о-основного склонения (на -*ě) стал предложным падежом нового общего, 2-го склонения. В то же время местный падеж старого u-основного склонения (на -*u) стал собственно местным падежом 2-го склонения, но не у всех слов, а только у некоторых, причём восходящих как к u-основному, так и к o-основному склонению древнерусского (ср. др.-рус. "въ снѣзѣ" против рус. "в снегу"). Точный список слов сам по себе случаен (впоследствии он мог и колебаться под влиянием аналогии и прочих факторов).

Крайне схожее происхождение имеют формы партитива 2-го склонения.


----------



## Assiduous student

Budspok said:


> Что ж, Assiduous student, вполне убедительно. Действительно, в порте, в глазе, на поле (в смысле "пол", а не "поле") не говорят.



Ну, кто-то действительно говорит "в глазе". Я сам слышал такое в Киеве. Мне говорил крымчанин в Киеве что украинцы говорят и "в глазе" и "в глазу". Кстати, в русском викисловаре 290 существительных с тегом "Русские существительные с местным падежом", не знаю покроет ли этот тег все возможные слова. (Идите к слову "аэропорт", и в конце странички увидите этот тег).


----------



## Assiduous student

Awwal12 said:


> Самое смешное, что они чётко логически тоже необъяснимы.  В восточных диалектах позднего древнерусского при смешении старых u-основных и o-основных склонений (каковое смешение в конечном счёте произошло во всех славянских языках) их формы местного падежа спонтанно сменили роли. Местный падеж старого о-основного склонения (на -*ě) стал предложным падежом нового общего, 2-го склонения. В то же время местный падеж старого u-основного склонения (на -*u) стал собственно местным падежом 2-го склонения, но не у всех слов, а только у некоторых, причём восходящих как к u-основному, так и к o-основному склонению древнерусского (ср. др.-рус. "въ снѣзѣ" против рус. "в снегу"). Точный список слов сам по себе случаен (впоследствии он мог и колебаться под влиянием аналогии и прочих факторов).
> 
> Крайне схожее происхождение имеют формы партитива 2-го склонения.



Спасибо за подробное, экпертное объяснение.


----------



## alex_s

"В аэропо́рте" никогда не слышал даже от тех кто говорит "съездию"


----------



## Vovan

alex_s said:


> "В аэропо́рте" никогда не слышал даже от тех кто говорит "съездию"


От них и не услышите. 
А вот увидеть можете, например, на официальном сайте городского округа Домодедово:
Airbus 50 – выставка в аэропорте «Домодедово»
Или, скажем, на сайте ТАСС:
В аэропорте Шереметьево заявили о восстановлении работы системы транспортировки багажа


----------



## alex_s

Vovan said:


> От них и не услышите.
> А вот увидеть можете, например, на официальном сайте городского округа Домодедово:
> Airbus 50 – выставка в аэропорте «Домодедово»
> Или, скажем, на сайте ТАСС:
> В аэропорте Шереметьево заявили о восстановлении работы системы транспортировки багажа


Поиск на сайте tass.ru возвращает только "в аэропорту". Всегда бывают опечатки.


----------



## Vovan

alex_s said:


> Поиск на сайте tass.ru возвращает только "в аэропорту".


Тем хуже для "поиска на сайте".   
Между тем поиск с помощью Google дает около 250 результатов на сайте ТАСС (site:tass.ru/ "в аэропорте") и около 325 на сайте РИА Новости (site:ria.ru/ "в аэропорте").
Не слишком ли много "опечаток"?


----------



## alex_s

Vovan said:


> Тем хуже для "поиска на сайте".
> Между тем поиск с помощью Google дает около 250 результатов на сайте ТАСС (site:tass.ru/ "в аэропорте") и около 325 на сайте РИА Новости (site:ria.ru/ "в аэропорте").
> Не слишком ли много "опечаток"?


ТАСС 63,900  против 199
РИА  293,000 против 375
Работа одного нерадивого работника в одном из филиалов.


----------



## Vovan

alex_s said:


> Работа одного нерадивого работника в одном из филиалов.


Почему же они "нерадивые", если форма "в аэропорте" вполне присутствует в современных нормативных словарях?




_(Скриншот бумажной версии 4-го издания.)_​​


> *АЭРОПО́РТ*, -а, _предл. п_. в ~е и в ~у, _м_.
> ( Толковый словарь Ожегова и Шведовой Института русского языка РАН, 4-е изд., 1997 г.)


----------



## alex_s

Vovan said:


> Почему же они "нерадивые", если форма "в аэропорте" вполне присутствует в современных нормативных словарях?
> 
> 
> 
> _(Скриншот бумажной версии 4-го издания.)_​​


Cогласен. Раз в "современном" словаре статистика не имеет значения.


----------



## Vovan

Budspok said:


> Действительно, в порте, в глазе, на поле (в смысле "пол", а не "поле") не говорят.


"В/на по́рте" - вполне естественное (и тем самым допустимое) употребление в IT, на мой взгляд:
_...с целью предотвращения переполнения на этом порте. _​_...параметры качества на другом порте устройства._​_...в этом порте нет входного сигнала._​И т.д. (Примеры из книг по IT.)​


----------



## alex_s

Vovan said:


> "В/на по́рте" - вполне естественное (и тем самым допустимое) употребление в IT, на мой взгляд:
> _...с целью предотвращения переполнения на этом порте. _​_...параметры качества на другом порте устройства._​_...в этом порте нет входного сигнала._​И т.д. (Примеры из книг по IT.)​


Ну этот port и морской порт две большие разницы.


----------



## Vovan

alex_s said:


> Ну этот port и морской порт две большие разницы.


Бесспорно. 

Однако при желании несложно найти слова, разные значения которых семантически гораздо ближе друг к другу, чем в случае с "портом", но при этом также употребляются в разных формах предложного падежа. Например, "лес":
_Структура узла в лесе, представляющем частично построенное дерево. _("Структуры данных".) ​


----------



## Rosett

Форма «в порте» имеет право на полноценное признание, так как используется поэтами:

«Океан гудит под нами,
В порте блещут огоньки, 
Кораблей за бурунами 
Чутко ищут маяки.» _Блок_

«Вдали за домами в порте
Глухо трубит пароход.» _Волошин_

«Белеют паруса на горизонте,
Где небо с морем так слились,
Взметнулись стрелы кранов в порте.
Взмывают чайки с криком ввысь…» _Чернецова_


----------



## alex_s

Rosett said:


> Форма «в порте» имеет право на полноценное признание, так как используется поэтами:
> 
> «Океан гудит под нами,
> В порте блещут огоньки,
> Кораблей за бурунами
> Чутко ищут маяки.» _Блок_
> 
> «Вдали за домами в порте
> Глухо трубит пароход.» _Волошин_
> 
> «Белеют паруса на горизонте,
> Где небо с морем так слились,
> Взметнулись стрелы кранов в порте.
> Взмывают чайки с криком ввысь…» _Чернецова_


Поэтам ничего не остается. Иначе рифмы не будет.


----------



## Rosett

Форма «в порте» имеет право на полноценное признание, так как используется поэтами:
«Океан гудит под нами, В порте блещут огоньки, Кораблей за бурунами Чутко ищут маяки.» _Блок_
«Вдали за домами в порте
Глухо трубит пароход.» _Волошин_


alex_s said:


> Поэтам ничего не остается. Иначе рифмы не будет.


Будет другая рифма, у поэтов много способов выразиться точно.
Но как раз поэзия - тот самый костный мозг языка, который рождает и хранит его богатство, не считая даже того, что поэзия легко и надолго запоминается. 
«Язык, покинутый поэтами, обречён на гибель».


----------



## Assiduous student

Росетт, поэты не имеют никаких божьих аттестатов служить определяющими языковых норм. Кто им выдавал такую роль? Кто им выдавал такое право? Собственно говоря, любой язык принадлежит всем его носителям, и дело стандартизирования языка состоит в том, чтобы отражать те формы которые уже распространены среди народа, и из-за этой причине лингвистические нормы медленно меняются, чтобы держаться наравне с реальностью _без того, чтобы следить за каждой временной модой_. Если почти все говорят "в порту, в аэропорту", это не может быть неправильно.


----------



## alex_s

Assiduous student said:


> поэты не имеют никаких божьих аттестатов служить определяющими языковых норм. Кто им выдавал такую роль? Кто им выдавал такое право?


  Великие поэты активные 100 лет назад не могут служить образцом. Язык живет и меняется.


----------



## Rosett

Assiduous student said:


> Росетт, поэты не имеют никаких божьих аттестатов служить определяющими языковых норм. Кто им выдавал такую роль? Кто им выдавал такое право? Собственно говоря, любой язык принадлежит всем его носителям, и дело стандартизирования языка состоит в том, чтобы отражать те формы которые уже распространены среди народа, и из-за этой причине лингвистические нормы медленно меняются, чтобы держаться наравне с реальностью _без того, чтобы следить за каждой временной модой_. Если почти все говорят "в порту, в аэропорту", это не может быть неправильно.


Положим, что в приведённых цитатах не утверждается, что «в порту/аэропорту» может быть неправильно. Откуда вы почерпнули столь выдающуюся мысль?
То, что написано поэтами, передаётся устно веками из поколения в поколение, и не забывается. Никаких аттестатов, подтверждающих так называется «божий дар», который вы почему-то путаете с яичницей, для этого им не требуется. Так уж устроена культура человека разумного.


----------



## Rosett

alex_s said:


> Великие поэты активные 100 лет назад не могут служить образцом. Язык живет и меняется.


Есть поэты попроще, активные и в наше время. Использование ими обсуждаемой формы никем не оспаривается, кроме, возможно, некоторых участников данной ветки обсуждения.


----------



## alex_s

Rosett said:


> Есть поэты попроще, активные и в наше время. Использование ими обсуждаемой формы никем не оспаривается, кроме, возможно, некоторых участников данной ветки обсуждения.


100 лет назад говорили так.Сегодня по-другому. Причем тут поэты,костный мозг языка и некоторые типы с ветки?


----------



## Assiduous student

Rosett said:


> Положим, что в приведённых цитатах не утверждается, что «в порту/аэропорту» может быть неправильно. Откуда вы почерпнули столь выдающуюся мысль?
> То, что написано поэтами, передаётся устно веками из поколения в поколение, и не забывается. Никаких аттестатов, подтверждающих так называется «божий дар», который вы почему-то путаете с яичницей, для этого им не требуется. Так уж устроена культура человека разумного.



Росетт, спасибо за все ваши мнения и сообщения, мне помогают все дискуссии и даже споры с носителями, если только проводятся на русском. Но вы кое-что не правиьно понимиаете: лингвистика как академическая дисциплина ориентируется на коммуникацию. Раз вы поняли то, что говорил даже самый необразованный лопоть, значит коммуникация совершилась. Для лингвистов нет таких понятий "правильного" или "неправильного", только успешно ли наладилась коммуникация. Если в докторантуру защитите диссертацию в котором вы говорите о правильности некоторых форм .... диссертацию сразу в мусорный ящик. Это ведь не лингвистика а социололия или культурнознание какое-то. Вы говорите о поэтах, и о том, как прекрасно они владеют языком итп, но это ваше мнение о культуре. Да, культура имеет свое место в обществе. Но это просто не языковедение. Собеседники поняли вас когда вы "неправильно" изпользовали какое-то слово? -- молодец - вот вам и коммуникация.

Не понимаете что я говорю? Я приведу пример еды. Правильное питание касается углеводов, белка, жира итп. Если все в пропорции как надо, и там есть необходимые нам витамины - вот вам питание. И возможно чтобы через 100 лет ученые смогут все эти полезные вещи вложить в одну таблетку. Солдатские пайки включают все что нужно для выживания. Диетологи не имеют права даже подумать о культурных аспектах еды, Конечно, мы все знаем что высокая кухня является великолепным произведением человеческой расы, мы бы все предпочитали кушать высокую кухню а не безинтересную таблетку. Но когда речь идет о питании, пищевая культура не входит в дискуссию. Вы говорите о стихотворении - это высокая кухня. Я говорю о коммуникации -  научным подходе к питанию. Видите разницу?

Я не отрицаю что мы бы стали животными без культуры. Прекрасно если все школьники могут читать все главные книги которые считаются основой ихней культуры, но это уже другой вопрос, не связанный с языковедением. (Я специально отобрал слово "ихней" для вас, Росетт, т.к. вы любите все возможные регистры речи и диалектные слова.)


----------



## Maroseika

*Moderatorial:
Unfortunately I have to stop this fascinating discussion because it's evidently beyond the scope of the thread which seems to be completely exhausted. It may be continued though in our other forums - Cultural Discussions or Culture Café.*


----------

